# BMC's sexy new Emtb!



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

The BMC Electric Bike Concept - OverVolted - Electric Bike News Blog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e-wa (May 4, 2008)

Wow, nice bike


----------



## mojoronnie (Feb 26, 2012)

sweet looking ride. It's happening wether the haters like it or not


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Full Shimano build, Steps motor, XTR brakes and XTR Di2 drivetrain...I bet this is a CF frame! It won't be cheap thats for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

Does BMC have much of an american market share? Not sure I've seen one in person, and none of the 6 or so LBS around here carry the brand.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Ive seen some BMC bikes around here in NorCal. Specifically the TrailFox


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

